# Purina Dog Food



## Holly1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently thought I got a deal and bought 3 large bags of Chef Michaels dry dog food. I fell for the TV commercial. By far this has to be the worst dog food I have ever given to my dogs. They refuse to eat it. The dog food has the consistency of a cross between styrofoam and plastic. I know my two girls are picky eaters but you would think they would at least try some of it. They just spit it out.


----------



## Jef (Jul 7, 2010)

Could someone tell me why the purina healthy morsels is the only food my 12 months old dogo argentino would digest perfectly??? Everywhere I look on the web, it’s all lowest ratings, horrible stories and such but case is that after trying to have her on high(er) quality products like Blue Buffalo, INNOVA, Solid Gold, I experimented having her back on Purina (the first food she had when I got her from the shelter 8 months ago) and then it’s all perfect stools, shiny coat, WAY less shedding than with the aforementioned seemingly ‘better’ kibbles (which would all, with no exception, give her gas, loose stools, bad breath, crazy shedding)…? I'm all about getting her the best option available, but really something doesn't make sense here.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jef-you are correct Purina dog food is the bottom of the barrel.It's all useless crap,leftover waste not fit for human consumption.So why in the world would you want to feed it to your dog??I don't care how well you think she digests it.Dogs need real meat not generic "meat" but REAL NAMED meat.She may have allergies try putting her on a food without any Chicken.I would try a fish formula. or one with meats like bison,rabbit,vension.Maybe a Limited Ingredient Diet would work better for her.But you should get her off of purina and all grocery store crap...Look at this review.Look at all the red flag ingredients and read the reviewers explanation as to why each ingredient is harmful to your dog.Natural Balance is a L I D.And California Natural has a Herring and sweet potato recipe. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-healthy-morsels/ this guy really knows what he is talking about,read the review carefully...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jef check this out http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/ideal-dog-food/


----------



## Jef (Jul 7, 2010)

Michelle, thanks a lot for the info, but regarding why in the world would I want to feed it to my dog, that would be because, as i said, and for whatever reason that is, with her on that bottom barrel food, runny stools/gas and intense shedding suddenly disappeared. That being said I do indeed care about what I'm feeding my dog, hence why I've tried all the other mentioned brands/products, one of them being the solid gold wolf cub bison formula, that proved to be barely ok (excluding the chicken allergy option?). 
In any case I've just switched to nature's domain fish formula and, knock on wood, everything seems to be going great.
Thanks again for the reply and info.


----------



## Dave_watson (Jul 17, 2010)

Purina .... purecrap !!! tried my dog on this stuff = bad wind no energy upset stomach .. {poor thing could of shat for England } dandruff kept scratching and drank loadsa water ... stay clear of this "dog food"


----------



## Duece (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you mean "FURINA".


----------



## BlueBuffaloFeeder (Oct 22, 2010)

Purina, definately not my favorite food for my dogs.


----------



## Chris7 (Nov 4, 2010)

I've done the same thing that Jef has as far as trying ALL different types of "Top Shelf" food - the exception being that my dogs have never shown any of the symptoms that his dog had. I've noticed that with most food my dogs have many bowel movements each day, and worse, are super skinny. I finally switched to Puina ONE Lamb & Rice formula and my dogs a.) have one, maybe two bowel movements per day - so it seems like they're actually absorbing nutrients from this food, and b.) both dogs are starting to fill out, in a healthy way-not getting fat, and seem to have more energy. On top of this, their coats are smooth and shiny, they're barely shedding, and their breath isn't any worse than normal. I'm VERY concerned with feeding my dogs healthy foods so before i bought it I checked the ingredients. The first two ingredients were 1.) lamb and 2.) brown rice. Everyone has their opinion, and are entitled to it. My opinion is: switching to Purina ONE Lamb & Rice formula was the best food decision I've made for the health and well being of my dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Chris, this is right off their web site and it is one of the worst formulas made today.

Lamb, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, oat meal, animal fat, soy flakes, soybean meal, glycerin, animal digest, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, caramel color, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

@Chris & Jef: Did you switch them cold turkey without taking proper time to slowly transition?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Of course they did Casey. I would bet anything, they just filled up the bowl with the new food and set it down in front of the dogs. Anyone who argues that this is a good dog food, has nothing but air in their head. Look at the ingredient list, it is one of the worst I have ever seen, only ol roy, Pedigree and Beneful are worse.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Dr_Susan (Dec 3, 2010)

Lumping all Purina products into one category makes no sense. Proplan is their top of the line food and real meat is the #1 ingredient. Their Sensitive Skin and Stomach Formula works great and is far less expensive than other prescription diets.
There prescription diets are well respected and used by top veterinary hospitals nationwide. While no one diet is perfect for any pet, Purina has been making foods for a very long time and do extensive feeding tests on their products. Here is a big tip: be sure ANY food you feed your dog doesn't just "meet AAFCO standards" but has the words "Animal Feeding tests using Association of Animal Feed Control Officials (AAFCO - which by the way is an association of animal food producers who set pretty low standards) substantiate that (this food brand) provides complete and balanced nutrition." A lot of foods can look good on the label, but in fact do not provide appropriate nutrition. Here's a good example, as a vet I thought a new food out that provided free range chicken and organic everything would be a great diet for my feline patients. After switching many of my patients to that food, a HUGE percentage of them got FLUTD (feline lower urinary tract disorder)with crystals in their urine and several obstructed cats. Be careful out there and watch for those words.


----------



## Cathy_Simms (Dec 10, 2010)

Purina ONE for ssensitive digestion (salmon) and rice is great. I have tried other top name brands and the salmon and rice-Purina One for senistive digestion is great. Her coat is shinny, no gas,and she eats it all up. She loves it! My last dog, we fed her just plain Purina Dog chow and she was never sick and lived to 19 years of age. But our new cocker gets Purina One. I also want to note....Purine- was THE ONLY COMNPANY that had NO-ZERO-recalls during that last horrible scare when so many dog food companies had that feed from China which caused renal failure. Purina is a good company....I am totally satisfied, expecially with Purina One Salmon and Rice for Sensitive Digestion.


----------



## Robert4 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of research on dog foods, sought various opinions from both vets and just other dog owners. Read through the well noted dog food advisor site and recently and another one that call themselves dog food analysis etc etc. I'm from Australia and recently acquired a beautiful 2 year old Jack Russell bitch. I have her for about 3 months now and started her on the supermarket Pedigree brand kibble, not knowing any better at the time (Note the artificial colouring assortment in the kibble - Might as well just feed her Mars bars). Anyway, I then thought I'd investigate what good foods exist. In the meantime I changed her food from Pedigree to Optimum (Australian owned brand I believe and endorsed by a vet's TV show called Bondi Vet. I then was sucked in by a pet store rep on buying Purina Pro Plan which my bitch has just completed. While she ate all the above brands mentioned with out much physically changed appearance and energy levels other than her coat wasn't as smooth and shiny as it is now when I'd first acquired her and when she was being fed Pedigree, she is now on what I finally believe after all my research to be amongst the top choices, Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal kibble. And what I've significantly noticed since weening her on Artemis, is that her stool is smaller and the frequency of her defecation had also decreased. I'm no expert, but I'll bet this is a good thing! However her flatulence has somewhat increased just a little, but I put this down to the more natural ingredients in Artemis and don't believe it to be a bad thing. 

From everything I've read and researched I'm a believer in grain free dog diets. 

However, from 2 different vets I've consulted, they've collectively recommended Science Diet, Royal Canin, and another Australian brand formulated by a supposedly and probably prominent vet called Vets All Natural. Whilst I have not tried Science Diet nor Royal Canin for my bitch, the negative reviews and opinions outweigh the positive ones for the 2 of the 3 latter mentioned brands. I haven't heard or read any opinions on Vets All Natural from other sources as yet but I understand this one to be a supplement mix that one is supposed to add to raw meat before its construed as a meal for one's dog. I prefer complete kibble formulations for the convenience and yet I want to have my bitch on the best possible. Time will tell whether I will stick with Artemis, but for now it appears superior!

I just hope that the statement regarding that Artemis is not gamma irradiated when imported into Australia is true. Australian customs and more specifically, the Department of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries advise that they have no reason to disbelieve Artemis's Australian website statement of their non irradiation guarantee.


----------



## Leonard_Ledoux (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting site. I don't know anything about dog food, but it is cheaper than feeding them steak! Years ago I had a neighbor who was a poultry expert for Purina in St. Louis. He told me that all you need to feed a dog is dog chow, it has everything the dog needs to be healthy. I used dog chow for years and certainly didn't find anything wrong with the appearance of my German Shepard dogs. But.......out here in Washington State my second wife put us in a house in the suburbs, wooden fences surrounding all yards. For the first time in my life I had to scoop the poop. Well, two German Shepards is a lot of scooping. One day at the pet food store the lady asked me what I was looking for and I replied evaporating poop. She said she didn't have any but that lamb and rice would result in fewer, firmer poops. That has held true for all these years. I have been feeding with Purina One lamb and rice for years, healthy animals, healthy coats and most importantly, healthy noses. I think sometimes we get a little carried away in feeding our pets, as well as ourselves. I cover the bottom of the dish with dry and a daub of canned (Pedigree). I noted that the Purina One and Pedigree dog foods were NOT on any list of the dangerous foods a few years back. Are there better foods? I am sure there are, I'm just saying that this approach has worked for years for my dogs (now miniature Schnauzers).


----------



## Leonard_Ledoux (Jan 6, 2011)

I just read some of the comments from above and am reminded of the bumper sticker, "The more I know people the better I like dogs." Why the hostile, insulting attitude towards people with different experiences than your own? I didn't know how poor we were my older brothers tell me. But I know how excited we were when we finally got a dog. That dog never got anything but table scraps and led a healthy happy life. If a person is making regular vet visits for vaccinations and check ups it will become clear in a hurry if the dog's diet is wrong. If people are having good experiences, lighten up.


----------



## Nancy7 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so confused with trying to figure out what to feed my dogs. I have always fed Purina Dog Chow. All of my dogs lived to 15 or 16 years old, with no problems. Now I am finding out that what I thought was good, isn’t. About 2 months ago, after reading all the hype and wanting what is best for my dogs, I switched my dogs to 4Health. My lab has now started with gas and diarrhea, but the other 3 dogs are fine. I did start with the Lamb & Rice, then switched about 2 weeks ago, to the Chicken & Rice, as it was rated higher. That’s when the gas and diarrhea started. Seriously, I am ready to go back to Purina Dog Chow. Here we are stressing over what our dogs eat, when our food is on the level of the lowest rating. I am beginning to think this is a fad, brought on by new companies to make money. I live in a small town and do not have the time nor the money to buy and try all the foods mentioned to see what works. I’m not trying to cause a problem, but this is how I feel.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

prnia is terrible dog food and this is the ingredient list for Purina® Dog Chow® brand Dog Food Complete & Balanced and here is what wrong with it-

1. Whole grain corn, corn can NOT be digested by dogs, heck our digestive system is much better for digesting corn and our bodies have a hard time digesting it.
2.poultry by-product meal, 1sy off who knows what this is. Most likely it is all the stuff put in the bin that is unfit for humans. It is the stuff they sweep up off the floor.
3. corn gluten meal, more corn, ugh, but this corn, contains the nob and the outer shuckings. 
4.animal fat, because it is not a named fat this could be any kind of animal fat. Dead, dying, diseased and euthanize animals. UGH
5.meat and bone meal, THIS CAN BE ANY ANIMAL TO INCLUDE dead, dying, diseased, road kill and euthanize animals.

This what makes up most of this product.

Whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), meat and bone meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, whole grain wheat, egg and chicken flavor, animal digest, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, added color (Yellow 6, Yellow 5, Red 40, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, brewers dried yeast, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.
W-4101


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a word limit so thats why the 2nd post. See if you can find one of these.

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 30 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.(Costco0
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9. Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 35 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do not like the Diamond Brand product and must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## sebikun (May 4, 2011)

i adopted my dog from a rescue... he was skin and bones weighin at 12 lbs he is a min. Pin. mix.... i started feeding him pro plan shredded blend and he gained a lot of weight.. so much that he got fat at 17lbs lol... but he was a happy dog since he wasnt being neglected anymore... anywho, I switched him to pro plan weight management and OMG. He gained so much muscle!! he became a buff little dog and even the vet was impressed. The food really did make a difference i think. now he weighs about 15lbs in just muscle =] and he is about to turn 2 yrs old. i got him when he was 9 mos. He loves the food... he hates science diet lol he cant even look at it haha


----------



## Katie11 (May 23, 2011)

I LOVE purina. i have any dog that i have ever had has been fed purina from puppy to full grown. I even feed my cats the purina cat food. I have never had a problem. I doubt they put euthanized animals in pet food. Maybe you should look at the vet programs and realize that a majority of euthanized animals go to vet programs and serve as learning for up and coming vets and vet techs (i took classes for vet tech and we disected euthanized cats). What do you think dogs and cats ate before they became domesticated? You think they only ate the parts of the chicken that people eat? Get real people. i love my dogs and would never do anything to harm them but I'm not going to freak out because they have ground up meat and bones in their food. I feel like if they would normally eat this stuff in the wild then it shouldn't bother them. And i hate to tell you but you let your dog out loose and they will find a dead animal and roll in it, play with it, and probably eat it. And what do people say 'Thats in their nature. That's a dog for you'


----------



## Ann5 (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps people who have negative things to say about Purina and their products should learn a bit about nutrition before commenting. Animal by-products does not mean what you think it means Jess and corn gluten-meal you are wrong there again. Corn gluten meal is a source of amino acids that are not found in meat protein that animals need. And animal by-products do not include things such as beak, head, and feet but are parts of the animal such as the liver. So before knocking a company who has been around for 150 years and hasnt had a recall maybe you should get some education.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ann, obviously you are the one that needs an education.Why would you think that a multi-national company cares about your dog, or you ?? Here is a review on Purina's "top of the line" dog food.Purina One.Please read carefully,and then if you still want to argue Purina's case,I will be waiting for a reply.... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-one-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Lani1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a long time dog owner (don't recall ever not having a dog) and also worked for the SPCA for 5 years. I've been around many types of dogs and many types of dog foods. It's always a struggle to decide what type of food to feed, what ingredients are truly bad, what is best suited for your dog's needs, etc. Opinions always run wild on this topic, so much so that i make my own dog food now so i know exactly what they're eating.

However, i couldn't help but be taken back by these claims that were made by Jess in reference to Purina Dog Food. I'm not denying that Purina isn't the best dog food on the market but if you're going to make wild claims such as:

Jess' quote: animal fat, because it is not a named fat this could be any kind of animal fat. Dead, dying, diseased and euthanize animals. UGH
5.meat and bone meal, THIS CAN BE ANY ANIMAL TO INCLUDE dead, dying, diseased, road kill and euthanize animals.

You'd better have some facts to back this up. Claiming dead, dying, diseased and euthanized meat is being used is bordering on insanity. Also if an animal is dying or diseased, that means they are still alive - are you suggesting they are taking meat from animals that were still alive? 

And finally, once an animal is euthanized it is poisonous. NOT ONE company, organization or clinic i have ever dealt with (and i have dealt with hundreds all over the world, even in poor countries) would EVER release a euthanized animal for any reason other than research, ie: if the dog's death was suspicious. People aren't even allowed to bring their dogs home anymore in most cases after euthanasia because if they are laid to rest in the back yard the drug used to euthanize is a contaminant and will leak into the soil. Also, wild animals may find it and eat the poisoned meat.

You need to give your head a shake. People want REAL facts, researched and proven facts, not your personal BS that is designed to scare people into believing YOUR opinion. 

My advise to dog owners, do your research as best you can and make an informed decision for a food that you think is best suited to your dog's needs and best suited to your budget. If your dog is happy and healthy and you didn't have to take out a loan to feed him/her, you probably made the right choice. My kids are still alive using the same theory and so are my dogs...and they're both extremely happy and healthy. Good luck!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ann, here check this out, and get some education. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/karen-becker-choose-dog-food-1/


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle, 

Hey did you get my reply on www.dogfoodanaylsis.com under the Victor dog food thread? You asked if I used suppliements with my Dobie.


----------



## Thomas_Crawford (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I have two dogs ; the first one is Katie , she is a Shepard mix and has the worst time with food allergies. We have tried Blue Buffalo, Science Diet,Purina, Pedigree , Halo ETC. She would have 3-4 poops a day or be itching non stop. Then we got Tucker our Dutch Shepard about a year ago. Now he wouldn't eat anything,he would just pick through the food, we tried canned,canned with several dry mixed. Then one day I bought some ground beef and both dogs loved it. So I looked for a dog food with Beef and rice and ended up with Purina One Smart Choice this week. The first 5 ingredient were... Beef*, Brewers Rice,corn meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal* (* natural source of glucosamine) with the 6th ingredient oat meal.
Tucker loves it and looks great, Katie has perfect poops and tiny one to boot  and best of all non- of the allergies too ... it has only been two weeks and of course I already know that mixing up fresh with processed is the best way to keep your dog healthy. They still get green beans and raw lamb/beef twice a month to help with digestion.


----------



## Margaret_McIntyre (Oct 6, 2011)

On the advice of my breeder, I fed my first lab Purina Pro Plan chicken & Rice exclusively and she seemed healthy with firm regular poops--but she did have regular yeasty ear infections --which I attributed to her love of swimming. When she was about 6, I changed her diet to Canidae with no discernible health issues. At 9 she blew out a cervical disk and became paralyzed. Adopted second lab from same breeder who has upped the game of Purina to Pro Plan "Performance" all stages--more protein but lots of other corn and fillers. I resisted the Purina and chose Orijen large breed puppy and then thought I would try to switch him to the breeder recommended Pro Plan Performance blend---whoa, what a disaster. My dog became so gassy and constipated we ended up in the dog ER on a Sunday (do you have any idea what two enemas and a day of hydration cost?? So, back to the Orijen Meanwhile, I've noticed some creeping crud in the ears--yeasty stuff. Hmm is it the Purina or the swimming. The ear infection did not appear until two weeks into the transition to Purina Pro Plan. Even though we transitioned over a two week period, from Orijen to Pro Plan--the results were disastrous. Back to Orijen and feeling better.... system seems to be working well. I also force my dog to take in more liquids by adding a cup of water to the Orijen...for a soupy meal. He's a Lab, will eat anything, in any condition, very quickly.


----------



## sk (Oct 23, 2011)

woah. so i've been feeding my dog ProPlan shredded chicken for about a year+ now. and since its bad, i've decided to change to Blackwood. anyone heard of it? if so, any recommendations on that brand? particularly Blackwood 1000 for Adult Dogs .
thanks!


----------



## darndog (Nov 2, 2011)

Been feeding Purina to all my animals, dogs, cats, horses for years........

Never, ever had a problem.........all lived long, happy lives...I travel with my dogs and I can always purchase Purina in local supermarkets if necessary. "Designer' dog foods are in vogue..with targeted market to pet owners...Some good, but expensive...some expensive and bad...such as Nutro....


----------



## Renee_Kimball (Dec 16, 2011)

Never had a blood screening show any negative problems with Purina One - lamb and rice or chicken rice. I do supplement with potatoes and real chicken liver/gizzards/livers stewed in crock pot for gravy and as supplement. Dogs are healthy and no problems with Purina One - don't know about regulat Purina Dog Chow


----------



## Kym1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been feeding Purina to ALL of my animals for years. My dogs,cats,horses,reptiles,rabbits, etc. have all eaten Purina. I have NEVER had any problems with any of the food. My parents fed Purina dog chow to all of our dogs from great danes to shelties and they never had any health problems and lived above and beyond thier 'average age span' for thier specific breeds. I myself feed Purina One to my dogs and have for many years. Again, with no health issues,beautiful coats,and have lived above and beyond their 'expected' age for thier breeds (aussies and german shepherds) I will personally stick with Purina One chicken and rice for my adults and puppy of course for my pregnant bitches and litters. 
We all have to keep in mind that although we ALL try to give our pets the best that we can, they all are individuals. They will all react differently. I work for a vet and I can tell you that we have seen just as many dogs do poorly on the most IN-expensive foods, as well as dogs do poorly on the
most EXPENSIVE foods including ear infections,skin problems,allergies,loose stools,gas,kidney problems (Science Diet) Please try to learn as many facts as you can about the foods that you feed, but make your own choices. If your dogs do well on another food,then there is nothing wrong with that(I WILL say DO NOT FEED OL' ROY this IS the worst food ever!!)Just because a food is expensive does not mean it is the right food for your dog. Just because a website or review site says it is good OR bad, you are the best judge of that.


----------



## Doug4 (Jan 17, 2012)

For all you Purina lovers, just read the labels. By-products that you would NOT eat, grain that is not natural for a dog to eat, preservatives unkown to anyone but a chemist.
As for designer dog foods? That might be food like Nutro, Iams,etc., but not foods like Taste of the Wild, Orijen as designer dog foods. Just read their labels and see what the food contains or does not contain such as by-products (don't confuse by-products with meal two different items) and for the best, get the grain free forumulas.
Can they be found in every store in every city? Nope. But they can be found in almost all cities at least at small pet stores (forget Petsmart or Petco). Are they better for your dog; most animal researchers will say yes. 

So, feed your dog what you want, and chances are they will live to an old age, but with good food, chances are they will live longer and more healthier lives. But, most of you probably don't care.


----------



## Doug4 (Jan 17, 2012)

Forgot to add, one of the worse foods you can feed your dog is CORN!


----------



## kanatawakhon (Jan 19, 2012)

My dog love the beggiun strips - bacon and cheese flovoured. I am quite conscious about where animal food products come from and I have noticed on the bag that it says "imorted by Nestle Purina Petcare, but it does not say where it is manufactured. Where is it produced - in who's country? Is it a North America product or an import ffrom Asia. I am very concerned about this, and have decided to stop giving her the treats until I know for sure where they are from. I anticipate you response.
Respectfully,
Kanatawakhon


----------



## Sam_and_Ella (Apr 24, 2012)

Terrible Dont trust anymore my little one has the runs since I started feeding him Purina dry chicken Did they switch where its being processed
Swiss company but where and what is put in ?? my poor Doggie NO mOre Purina


----------



## Bella4 (Dec 29, 2011)

To add to the above comments...I too have fed my dogs with both expensive and inexpensive brands. When I got my pup 2 yrs. ago, I turned into "crazy dog food lady". My cousin, the Vet, assured me that I was. She feeds Iams. I have recently tried Purina One Lamb due to all of the Diamond food recalls. My dog has been fine. Just remember to change the food slowly and find what works for them. I know many who comment on these sites are trolls for dog food companies. And that is okay as long as they aren't bullying. Keep that in mind...


----------



## Bella4 (Dec 29, 2011)

Case and point with my first negative rating. Not exactly subtle.


----------



## Bella4 (Dec 29, 2011)

The power of suggestion. I have read countless reports that state, "I have fed my dog _____ for 15, 16, 30 years and now I think I should switch because other dog food companies are telling me to." Why????????????? If it has worked and you had healthy animals, which is the goal, stick with what works. Common Sense is like deodorant:Those who should use it don't.


----------



## C.Diombala (Jun 8, 2012)

Omg.my poor shitzu.flatulance beyond belief. Thought I was buying healthy dog food.Thank you
So much for your site.will not by any purina product now.


----------



## ashley6 (Sep 8, 2012)

anytime you switch dog food your dog is going to have dihrea or flatuance duh


----------



## Belle (Sep 14, 2012)

All of my dogs eat Purina Dog Chow (green bag) and my puppy eats Purina Puppy Chow (blue bag) and all TWELVE are happy healthy dogs! I don't doubt there are dogs that may have problems with the food, after all they're just as different from each other as we are. I have allergies, my husband doesn't. I have one lab that gets hot spots and another that doesn't. I have one rottie that's prone to ear infections and one that isn't. I have one pittie with dry skin and two with balanced skin. Find out what works for you and stick with it! Just my 10 cents.


----------



## Starr31212 (Sep 22, 2012)

Belle, my parents fed Purina for years too and never an unhealthy dog. I fed for years too - all healthy dogs and only went to the vet once a year for physical and shots. I now have a Pitty and she is allergic to everything. I was told how bad Purina was so I read the label of ingredients myself. I have to admit it wasn't good. Only thing that bothers me is nothing is like it was 10, 20, or 30 years ago. . Please look at my posts about all this. Thx.


----------



## Deqlyn (Oct 3, 2012)

Vet recommended Purina Pro Plan and thats what I have used with no problem for the last year. He's fed it to his dogs for over 7 years with no problem. 

When switching a dogs food you should combine it with his old food and add in small amounts over a week until its switched over. NO wonder half your dogs got diarrhea.....


----------



## Iam_Leery (Oct 7, 2012)

i too have been feeding ALL my dogs for years the Purina brand foods .. they all live long healthy lives .. regular vet visits, shots, exercise etc keeps them living longer and healthier than expected .. i do supplement with occasional meats, chicken & fish along with a multi vitamin and brewers yeast tabs .. and above all LOTS OF LOVE .. mental health is just as important ..


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Iam Leery, please read the review above. They do not recommend Purina, and neither do I.


----------



## 2_Goldens (Nov 1, 2012)

I am wanting to change from Eukanuba to Purina dog food for our 2 Golden Retrievers, they are 4 and 6 and wondering which dog food is comparable, thanks in advance,,steve


----------



## Bella4 (Dec 29, 2011)

2 Golden: My dogs have been eating Purina Smart Blend (Chicken). They are both doing very well. Clear eyes, soft coats, high energy and healthy stools.


----------



## Nancy13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been feeding my dogs Purina dog chow for as long as I have owned dogs .my Saint Bernard Is now 9 years old Has no health problems And is a very good weight Her coat is luscious and shine my schnauzer is 8 years old and has no health concerns at all both dogs have been eating for Purina since they were baby puppies I recommend this product for anyone who has a dog


----------



## doglover4 (Dec 17, 2012)

I highly don't recommend Purina. My dogs have been eating Purina Dog Chow for years and they both have lumps on their chests and thighs. This is the main food they consume everyday. I would say the effect of eating Purina dog food is not immediate but you will see in long term.


----------



## patricia_Jean (May 12, 2013)

Recently we started using Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin/allergy concerns. At first the results were good- allergies cleared BUT! Shortly thereafter there developed a dramatic weight loss - severe fur/hair problems and other problems. Our vet was quite concerned and I make a quick choice to switch to Acana for health reasons. Successfully. Thanks to the advice of as reputable breeder not sponsored by Purina. Purina now produces a "medical" diet. However I wouldn't try it because you just might need further medical treatment. Even though a food product is sold in a vet office. Think twice carefully


----------



## CanadaFirst (Oct 2, 2013)

On this webpage, under the heading Purina Dog Food Formulas, four of the five links are dead.
Btw, regarding the "lamb" ingredient of Purina ONE, PREMIUM DOG FOOD, Lamb & Rice Formula, "Real Lamb is the 1st ingredient", we've read elsewhere on the 'net that this "lamb" is in fact lung tissue of *sheep. 
Using this dog food, we do notice it does not keep well, therefore with only one dog to feed presently, we've learned it doesn't pay to buy large bags of this dog food (in order to save on "bulk" purchase) vs the 2.7 Kg size (coupons are occasionally found in the 2.7 Kg bags).
Something else we've recently noticed about this dog food . . with cooler weather, small numbers of pesky houseflies tend to invade our home, landing everywhere in sight until eliminated . . everywhere except on the dog's bowl of Purina ONE PREMIUM DOG FOOD, Lamb & Rice Formula "Real Lamb is the 1st ingredient". What can this lack of housefly attraction to this dog food possibly imply? 
Here's an interesting *sheep-related link re Hydatids - a disease of dogs that affects people: http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/agriculture/pests-diseases-and-weeds/animal-diseases/zoonoses/hydatids-a-disease-of-dogs-that-affects-people


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

CanadaFirst, the reason that the links are dead is, that the review is from June of 2010, over 3 years ago. I don't think the owner of this site is updating it at all.


----------



## Gail_Stein (Feb 29, 2016)

My pugs will only eat purina little bites and mighty dog.tried many , many dog foods these are what they eat.wont touch others even tried Blue Buffalo .


----------

